# Artificial European skull mount ?



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I do a lot of them, and they look really nice. Not all casts are the same so go with a good one if you chose to go this route. There are some artificial skulls out there that are just that. Sorry, I don't have any pics of those at the moment.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Matt. What brand do you recommend?


----------



## taxidan (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a pic of an artificial euro from McKenzie's. The detail is pretty good except up in the nasal passages but I'm sure that would be a tough area to cast This is the one with pedicels... not the slotted cap.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Very very nice.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

The newer Mckenzie euros are nice, and the detail is great. The nasal detail won't be in any of the casts you buy, that would be a really difficult area to cast and it survive the pull from the mold.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Looking thru the McKenzie catalog shows quite a few options. I like the habitat/ European table mount. Very nice. Another question for you guys that have used these forms, I never measured my skull. I see they come in 4 sizes , EM1, EM2, EM3 and EM9. Is there a general size that you normally use?

Thank you


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Only issue for me is it seems the fake skull is really big compared to a real one.


----------



## BeardedBowman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

That would look great


----------



## rraymond (Feb 28, 2017)

My dad lopped off my first bucks as a skull plate 20yrs ago . Hated that. This year I bought one of them mountain mike's plastic skulls and installed the rack on it. Much better. This Christmas I got a hydrodip kit for xmas. Thought it look good in snow camo . Few tips. If hydrodipping I would spray paint plastic skull first especially with snow camo. Also dip before installing rack . Easier to roll in solution without the rack . Think mine turned out cool. Different


----------

